
Telidon (1996) - ericzawo
https://www.friendsofcrc.ca/Projects/Telidon/Telidon.html
======
dang
Related (but small) from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515189)

